
Flying Solo with Android Development - smustin
https://medium.com/@anitas3791/flying-solo-with-android-development-c52d911b62bf#.j4ajhpix9
======
annekate
Great post! I absolutely love the tip about reviewing your own PRs. I never
would have thought to do that and it seems like a great practice to look at
your own code from a different angle.

------
anitas3791
Had a blast building the Winnie Android app while going solo for the first
time! Happy to answer any questions about my experience.

